# 99 turn signals do not work



## aprilannette (Nov 25, 2004)

my husband just bought me a good 99 GLE and have had it for a week now. the turn signals have stopped working along with the 4 ways. I mean no green arrows on dash at all. my husband had checked the fuse and it looks good. please help me...they worked fine for a week and just quit working


----------



## aprilannette (Nov 25, 2004)

well boys I guess this one is way over your heads. I guess I can not compete with noisy hubcaps. I had a problem with my turn signals that quit working after only one week after my husband bought me the car. well anyway your sight is a good one for small meaningless problems with hubacps and the like, but real problems is too much for the general continutity of this forum. being a woman I had in the past received very good information. but this time I did not. surely some one has had a problem like this before.. well I guess not. maybe some one did get a laugh out of noisy hubacaps, I know I did, but only to a degree. I would have taken them off when they first started bugging me. but I will move on with my problem which did get fixed by the way, no thanks to any one here that is. it was a short in the wiring near the firewall I was told. I went to a real mechanic and he fixed it. I will continue to come here from time to time but not as enthuasticly as I had in the past. love aprilannette....


----------

